# Im a dork! What NOT to use as a temp covering on a tank....



## Butterfly (May 24, 2007)

So I have a bunch of canning jars right now that my nymphs and Mantids at their various stages are in and most of them have screen for a lid.

But, Some are still on fruit flies so since the little buggers can get through the screen my mom suggested that I use saran wrap for a day or so till we figured somethign else out. I had to use that new Ziplock press N seal stuff since thats what she had and oooo man did it work great.

A little too well I found out later.

I got home and went to check on the little guys in that jar, and I only saw 1. Now Ive had veeery little cannabilism so I was like O man whatd you do. Upon further inspection I found the other 2 nymphs STUCK to the press n seal, one stuck at the head even! My mom and I had to use pine needles (since theyre all over the backyard and plenty small) to get between the nymph and the press n seal and unstick them. As soon as we'd free one leg the other would go to balance him and get stuck again. Their heads were really stuck but I didnt want to give up on them. I finally got them free, and without loosing any body parts. And o man those poor little guys cleaned like crazy once I got them out!

So a word to the wise, never ever use saran wrap even temporarily in your mantis tank! lol


----------



## OGIGA (May 24, 2007)

My sister used the Costco plastic film and they were fine...


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 24, 2007)

Is this stuff the same as our clingfilm?


----------



## Butterfly (May 24, 2007)

> My sister used the Costco plastic film and they were fine...


Ok then Ill revise it, Dooont use the press n seal! It will make your mantis stick to it!


----------



## randyardvark (May 24, 2007)

how do they stick? is it due to static electricity? or actual stickyness?


----------



## Butterfly (May 24, 2007)

Its the press and seal stuff, its sticky all over in order to adhere itself to the bowl.


----------



## randyardvark (May 26, 2007)

sounds like a crazy american invention to me

cling film is nice


----------

